# Tubemaster sniper hunting (graphic)



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Nice clean quick dispatch of a very smart and elusive corn thief.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Nice shot!!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Gorgeous SS too

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Eye ball popped? Check
Bloody ear? Check
Corn saved? Check


Another great slingshot and great marksmanship!!! I salute...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Cheers boyz


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shot! Right up side the ear. That frame is a real beauty!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Now that character looks plump and well fed ... the cord did not go to waste on that fellow!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

theTurk said:


> Eye ball popped? Check
> Bloody ear? Check
> Corn saved? Check
> 
> ...


Eaten? Check?


Oneproudmeximan said:


> Cheers boyz


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Great shot. The frame look beautiful.


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

Wow that frame <3


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

That's a top shelf shooter right there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone


----------

